# T. blondi ready to lay.....



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Well the past few days my blondi that's been paired up with Petes old male has started acting strangely. Getting slower, and a lot more aggressive etc. And now she's built a 'nest'. So i'm hoping that after a very long wait of about 9-10 months, she's getting ready to drop some eggs! 

Excuse the pic being dark, BlackBerry curves don't seem to think a flash is needed on a camera :/


----------



## dlb87 (May 7, 2009)

Can I buy one some off you if she has any slings? How much do you think you would be asking for!

Ta


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

dlb87 said:


> Can I buy one some off you if she has any slings? How much do you think you would be asking for!
> 
> Ta


Straight to the point. :whistling2:

Congrats Tim, hope she's ready to give you some eggs!


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

I got my fingers crossed

Well done Tim


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

dlb87 said:


> Can I buy one some off you if she has any slings? How much do you think you would be asking for!
> 
> Ta


Let them pop out first yeah?  

Not to sure how much etc i'll want, but half of them are Pete's (poxicator) if this goes to the end. So later on down the line if things go ok then it'll be worth asking him too.



vivalabam said:


> Straight to the point. :whistling2:
> 
> Congrats Tim, hope she's ready to give you some eggs!


Yeah let's hope!



Poxicator said:


> I got my fingers crossed
> 
> Well done Tim


Cheers mate! Let's hope this goes all the way as i think it'll feel quite gutting now to get this far and for it to go wrong. Not like it's a quick breeding project either. This is nearly a years work as it is! 

Here's a pic of your overly keen perverted rapist of a male at it.


----------



## toro9186 (Aug 18, 2009)

Good luck Tim! Hope all goes well mate!: victory:


----------



## Blurboy (Feb 9, 2007)

Fingers crossed that's why she's been a bit moody. I know they don't have large amounts of eggs per sac but best of luck with the end result.


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Here's a pic of your overly keen perverted rapist of a male at it.


Just like his Dad


----------



## goliathmark (Nov 18, 2005)

:2thumb: nice one , got everything crossed for you mate


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

Poxicator said:


> Just like his Dad


:lol2:


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Nice.

:mf_dribble:


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Nice work guys, fingers crossed.


----------



## Christie&Spence (Feb 27, 2010)

Fingers, toes and eyes crossed :flrt:


----------



## Stelios (Aug 28, 2009)

Good going, hope all goes well for ya.:2thumb:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Christie&Spence said:


> Fingers, toes and eyes crossed :flrt:


Thanks! 

You have a nice face.


----------



## Stelios (Aug 28, 2009)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Thanks!
> 
> You have a nice face.


Oi, aint I got a nice face too?
:biteme:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Quick update.

She seems to of made her nest a lot more protected now, webbing over the top now also. Her abdomen hasn't darkened so i don't think this is for a moult. If this is a moult then i'll be not only gutted, but i won't understand the law of spiders moulting anymore! So fingers crossed for any day now......

Again excuse the darkness of the picture, but i don't want to mess around with her to much.


----------



## andyh75 (Nov 16, 2008)

Fingers crossed Tim:2thumb:


----------



## schumi (Oct 22, 2009)

all fingers and toes crossed for you tim, looking good


----------



## Dan99 (Aug 5, 2009)

Ah nice work my friend !


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Just checked on her and she's made the webbing thicker, so i'm guessing it has to be sometime this week! If she moults though i'm going into the woods with a shotgun.


----------



## Dan99 (Aug 5, 2009)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Just checked on her and she's made the webbing thicker, so i'm guessing it has to be sometime this week! If she moults though i'm going into the woods with a shotgun.


Don't say that! You don't wanna jincse your self !


----------



## schumi (Oct 22, 2009)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Just checked on her and she's made the webbing thicker, so i'm guessing it has to be sometime this week! If she moults though i'm going into the woods with a shotgun.


that sounds promising.my female T.apophysis got mahoosive then decided to moult right at last minute i was so P**sed off.
fingers crossed for you


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Ok the good news is that today I looked into the tank, and she's looking after a nice egg sac! So fingers crossed! Let's hope she looks after it and soon there will be lots of slings! 

Also please no PM's just yet please until there are slings. Don't want to jinx things!


----------



## andyh75 (Nov 16, 2008)

nice one Tim:no1:, hope all goes well


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Ok the good news is that today I looked into the tank, and she's looking after a nice egg sac! So fingers crossed! Let's hope she looks after it and soon there will be lots of slings!
> 
> Also please no PM's just yet please until there are slings. Don't want to jinx things!


great to here mate :2thumb:


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

Eeeeeeee! How exciting :flrt:

Keep us updated!


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Ok the good news is that today I looked into the tank, and she's looking after a nice egg sac! So fingers crossed! Let's hope she looks after it and soon there will be lots of slings!
> 
> Also please no PM's just yet please until there are slings. Don't want to jinx things!


Wow that's awesome. I'm getting excited, no idea why it's not my spider. :blush:


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

I'm guessing you got a little excited as you texted me when I was tucked up in bed LOL
Great news Tim. You're going to need to decide whether you'll pull the sac and at what stage. These are notorious for eating the sac unfortunately.

Fingers and toes crossed


----------



## Dan99 (Aug 5, 2009)

Nice one man!


----------



## Paul c 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

Best of luck Tim!
-P


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Yeah I think I will probably end up pulling this one. A lot of time and effort has been put into this, so if she was to eat them I'd make her grow a neck just so I could break it! 

Any advice on the timing for pulling Pete?


----------



## Lerg (Apr 15, 2010)

Nice one Tim n Pete, well Pete's male  

Think your both going to gets lots of pms soon regarding slings!! Tim when you pull the sac post some pics dude, wouldn't risk taking any pics of her whilst she's still holding onto it though, blondi's are nasty with them lol

Best of luck both - two thumbs fresh  :2thumb:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Quick update, so far so good! The sacs looking good and she's not yet eaten it! So we're getting closer....

No pms yet though about slings!


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Quick update, so far so good! The sacs looking good and she's not yet eaten it! So we're getting closer....
> 
> No pms yet though about slings!


That's great news.... I'll take a couple of slings :whistling2:


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Win, fingers crossed.


----------



## nick19 (Jun 13, 2010)

tim can you pm me when they arive i will be looking at taking one at some point :2thumb:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

geckodelta said:


> That's great news.... I'll take a couple of slings :whistling2:


Pester Pete too! Starting from now.... 



nick19 said:


> tim can you pm me when they arive i will be looking at taking one at some point :2thumb:


Yup will do. Which part of Devon are you in?


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Pester Pete too! Starting from now....
> 
> 
> 
> Yup will do. Which part of Devon are you in?


I think I will pester both of you :lol2:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

geckodelta said:


> I think I will pester both of you :lol2:


Pete needs to be pestered more than me


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

I recently read a report of T. apophysis in the BTS journal where the sac was pulled at the 3 week stage. I'm trying to find a report on T. blondi but I'm getting nervous about leaving it for more than 4 weeks. Ultimately its your call but hopefully I can acquire some more info.

fingers, toes and eyebrows crossed


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Poxicator said:


> I recently read a report of T. apophysis in the BTS journal where the sac was pulled at the 3 week stage. I'm trying to find a report on T. blondi but I'm getting nervous about leaving it for more than 4 weeks. Ultimately its your call but hopefully I can acquire some more info.
> 
> fingers, toes and eyebrows crossed


Yeah mate find out as much info as possible! I really want this to work out, as it will be nice to get some luck for a change! And it'll be good to give you something back from your perverted and highly spirited male!


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

My blondi ate her sac on day 30, she actually ate it the night before i planned to pull the sac. Had only mush left by the morning. lol 

doh!


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Chris Sainsbury's result:
Temp -about 25°c (77°F) day and 20°c (68°F) night. (give or take a few deegrees at diferent times for a few hours depending on outside temperture)
Humidity - in no way measured except by common sense.
Mated - May - September
Eggsac - 27th september
Eggsac removed - 5th December 
First spiderlings - sometime in January.(pic not shown)
105 eggs, 72 of which made it through to spiderling.

-------------

so thats over 2 months, I found similar timescales and they resulted in Nymph 2s (mobile spiders but not proper slings with colouration). So, its quite feasible to pull at 4 - 6 week stage to get ewls - nymph 1s. Considering these are renowned for eating the sac I'd gamble on an early pull.


----------



## nick19 (Jun 13, 2010)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Pester Pete too! Starting from now....
> 
> 
> 
> Yup will do. Which part of Devon are you in?


torquay mate


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Looks like i'll pull at about the 60 day mark then! I'll need luck for that though as she's a feisty cow without a bloody egg sac! 



nick19 said:


> torquay mate


Just up the road then mate


----------



## Biffy (May 23, 2010)

Welldone will be keeping everything crossed for you both!!! :2thumb:


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Looks like i'll pull at about the 60 day mark then!


going for the full beans with legs then? 
Your call m8 but I think earlier, maybe Im just getting nervous what with these and T. apophysis on the go.


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Poxicator said:


> going for the full beans with legs then?
> Your call m8 but I think earlier, maybe Im just getting nervous what with these and T. apophysis on the go.


When do you think mate? I'm happy whenever really!


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

You had success with L. parahybana so I see these as being similar. Did you leave the sac with the mum or pull and incubate. If you're comfortable with the incubate then I'd go for 4-6 weeks, you'll catch them at ewl or nymph stage. Leaving them for 2 months should give you nymph 2 stage but it also runs the risk of her eating the sac.

One possible reason for mothers eating the sac is they associate movement with food, so when the nymphs start to move around the problems start.

Having said this Chris Sainsbury's report is a good and respected source, so listening to me with zero experience of getting slings from T. blondi could be an error.

Really depends how confident you are raising eggs.

But, I'll go with what ever you decide.


----------



## nick19 (Jun 13, 2010)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Just up the road then mate


oh yh were abouts are you: victory:


----------



## dlb87 (May 7, 2009)

hi!!!

Really excited that it all seems to be going to plan!!! I read an article ages ago saying that after day 45 the risk goes really high of the sac being a meal!

Ive got all my fingers crossed for you both!!!

I know I may seem forward but If I have been after 2 T blondis from sling for years now so please let me know once you have decided how many are being kept and sold. 

For me the T blondi is the reason I got into keeping spiders and as much as I love my Salmon Pink and Giant White Knee for me the T Blondi is the pinacle of the hobby (in my opinion)


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Ok Pete i was thinking a 44 day with mum, then pull. So that'll be the 6th june D-Day. You think that's a good idea? 

I bred the parahybanas, but they are so much easier! And if she was to eat the egg sac, it's like "Oh well. Bob next door has 1500 of these"! But with a blondi it seems a lot more risky! Plus i'm not much of a puller, i normally leave with mummy 

Oh and i'm in plymouth


----------



## nick19 (Jun 13, 2010)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Ok Pete i was thinking a 44 day with mum, then pull. So that'll be the 6th june D-Day. You think that's a good idea?
> 
> I bred the parahybanas, but they are so much easier! And if she was to eat the egg sac, it's like "Oh well. Bob next door has 1500 of these"! But with a blondi it seems a lot more risky! Plus i'm not much of a puller, i normally leave with mummy
> 
> Oh and i'm in plymouth


not far at all then well send me a pm when they hatch amd im sure i will have some off you:mf_dribble:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

nick19 said:


> not far at all then well send me a pm when they hatch amd im sure i will have some off you:mf_dribble:


Yeah mate they you can hop on a train and grab them! Better than posting, and about the same price but you get them the same day!


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

You coming to the BTS fella? 

And do you accept baked goods as currency? :hmm:


----------



## Josh R (Jan 14, 2008)

The actual demand for your slings is going to be HUGE 

Good luck guys! We are all counting on you! haha


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2011)

Haha I'm sure you'll have fun trying to pull an egg sac from a large angry female Blondi


----------



## nick19 (Jun 13, 2010)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Yeah mate they you can hop on a train and grab them! Better than posting, and about the same price but you get them the same day!


yh i definatly will do mate plus gives me a chance to see how others keep ther t's:2thumb:


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Have you pulled the sac yet Tim?


----------



## mythicdawn07 (Jun 18, 2009)

mcluskyisms said:


> Have you pulled the sac yet Tim?



6th june i think, Will be keeping an eye out as i want a T.blondi myself. : victory:


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

Fingers crossed for you - well done!!


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

MissMoose said:


> You coming to the BTS fella?
> 
> And do you accept baked goods as currency? :hmm:


Nah i don't really do shows! I'm a misery



mcluskyisms said:


> Have you pulled the sac yet Tim?


D-day mate! 6th june


----------



## Blurboy (Feb 9, 2007)

If only your average Joe understood the care and patience of some spider keepers it would amaze them! Here's looking forward to D Day :2thumb:


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Nah i don't really do shows! I'm a misery
> 
> 
> 
> D-day mate! 6th june


Well now I'm sad.


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

MissMoose said:


> Well now I'm sad.


Nah i just think the thing with shows, is that they are normally held about a billion miles away from me, and i don't drive at the moment, so i would have to get a coach/train there. Time i've paid all that out, then got to the venue, then bought a load of overpriced spiders i can get cheaper online.... See where i'm going here? 

Basically i've not got the money to waste on shows. On the £50 - £100 it'll cost me to get to a show, i'd rather invest it and buy a load of slings and rear them on.


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Nah i just think the thing with shows, is that they are normally held about a billion miles away from me, and i don't drive at the moment, so i would have to get a coach/train there. Time i've paid all that out, then got to the venue, then bought a load of overpriced spiders i can get cheaper online.... See where i'm going here?
> 
> Basically i've not got the money to waste on shows. On the £50 - £100 it'll cost me to get to a show, i'd rather invest it and buy a load of slings and rear them on.


Am i not worth it?


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

MissMoose said:


> Am i not worth it?


Yes you are my love. But i need more snakes and slings :| You're welcome to come grab one


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Yes you are my love. But i need more snakes and slings :| You're welcome to come grab one


OH OH OH OH OHHH!!!!

We're near you this week, I may well hold you to that....:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

MissMoose said:


> OH OH OH OH OHHH!!!!
> 
> We're near you this week, I may well hold you to that....:Na_Na_Na_Na:


Lol as long as you realise they aint yet hatched


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Lol as long as you realise they aint yet hatched


I'm sure you have other stuff I can smuggle out in my bag


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

MissMoose said:


> I'm sure you have other stuff I can smuggle out in my bag



Some beautiful gorgeous carpet pythons! They only attempt to bite me about 6 times a day! I'll put those in your bag


----------

